# quick question about jim wolf headers???



## blazin se-r (May 28, 2006)

hey i was looking in their website and they have headers for the 3.5 altima but i dont know if they will fit on the se-r, also if anyone knows if the jim wolf headers need to be modified for the O2 sensors like the hotshots headers.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm not postive. You can easily call JWT and ask them, someone in the teck dept will know for sure...


----------

